# Cause of (gas) incontinence? Also, is it just in my head?



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

3 part question:

1. http://www.stmarksfoundation.org/uploads/docs/patientinformationleaflets/SM07-05%20Anal%20%20leakage.pdf

That's a link that shows that people with constipation could have damaged their inner anal sphincter nerves which causes complications such as gas incontinence (leaky gas), fecal odor, and the unfinished feeling after bowel movements.

Regardless, it makes sense that if I did kegel exercises and strengthen the sphincter muscle to be bigger/stronger that it would prevent gas from seeping out.

2. How do I know if I'm just being paranoid about leaky gas? Though incidents have occurred to me in the past, I am paranoid in confined places with people (bus, classroom). I hear people whispering around me and I pay attention to people who sniff (and many times it's the people next to me).

3. For people with leaky gas, do you ever feel the pressure build up (a bout of gas)? Can you hold those in? A lot of times for me, I feel the pressure build up, and I try as hard as I cant to hold it in, but I feel a little bit escape.


----------

